# Happy Birthday, Krummhorn!



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

A very happy birthday to our tireless administrator Lars (a.k.a. Krummhorn)!!

Have a wonderful day, and a great year to come!

Best birthday wishes,
Frederik

:tiphat: :cheers:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Krummhorn!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I second all of those sentiments. And add that you and the cohorts you have assembled are doing a fine job.

[That opinion will change at the precise moment that I am banned.]


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Krummhorn! :cheers:


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lars. I"ll raise a beaker of akuavit to your long life.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Happy birthday, Krummhorn. May your day be special and your year blessed.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

To the guy responsible for closing many threads (that deserved it anyway), happy birthday!


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LARS!! :trp:

Hope you are enjoying a great day.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Many Happy Returns of The Day!

Stravinsky ~ Greeting Prelude





Copland ~ Happy Birthday





Peter Heidrich ~ Happy Birthday Variations
I nach Johann Sebastian﻿ Bach
II nach Joseph Haydn
III nach Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
IV nach Ludwig van Beethoven
V nach Robert Schumann 
VI nach Johannes Brahms 
VII nach Richard Wagner 
VIII nach Anton¡n Dvorak 
IX nach Max Reger 
X im wienerischen Stil 
XI﻿ im Stil von Filmmusik 
XII im Jazz-Stil 
XIII im Stil von Tanzmusik 
XIV im ungarischen Stil


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Lars, Let me join in with my fellow members in wishing you a healthy and Happy Birthday and many happy returns. You have always been nothing but kind to and patient and helpful with me since I've joined this and the MIMF, wonderful sites both.
May you have a long and prosperous life! :cheers:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

:tiphat: Thank you, one and all, for the special greetings :tiphat:

I don't really feel that much different than I did yesterday, but the years keep piling on ... even faster as we age it seems. 

A good day - and very relaxing, too. 

Kh


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

God bless you.

Martin


----------

